# 115 hp Mercury Optimax vs. 115 4-stroke



## thcarson (Mar 19, 2009)

I am now thinking of going with a mercury on my Kenner to save on the costs of going with all new rigging. Captain Kirk's in Spring says they can sell the Optimax and the four stroke for the same price. Just wanted to know if anyone could give me the pros and cons of each motor?


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

I have the Opti, and if I was to repower I would probably go with a 4 stroke. For the simple fact of not having to buy oil every fill up. Just my .02.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

The opitmax on that boat will preform alot better. Capt Kirk's should have told you that. The Optimax will have better hole shot and be more fuel effeicent. Not as quite as the 4 stroke.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Optimax*

I thought the 2 strokes were going to be phased out starting in 2011? Does anyone know if this is true? I had been looking at the 115, but also considered the possibility of getting a 130 verado on my mako.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I just re-powered my Shoalwater with a 115 Optimax. I had a carbed 2 stroke 90 Merc on it and all I can say is night and day difference. The hole shot with the 115 Opti is unbelievable compared to the 90 Merc. I used the same prop (Baumann) 3 blade. The Opti uses less oil than my old 90 did, so oil is not really an issue(to me).My fuel milage almost doubled. I also bought my Opti from Capt. Kirk's, and was very pleased with the deal and the installation. I can't compare with a four stroke as I have never owned one. Also the noise level is much lower with the Opti compared to the 2 stroke 90. If you go with the Opti, look into getting a system monitor, about $300. It gives you engine hours,water pressure,water temp, volts, fuel usage and lots of other information,well worth the $$


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

four stroke is a lot better motor hands down then a two stroke. quiter, more fuel efficient, more torque


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

No they are not outlawing 2 strokes. They will stop making Carb. 2 strokes in 2010, so they say. The optimax is a direct injection motor and exceeds all government standards for motor even in Calif. The new Verado 135 4 cycl. is suppost to be a great motor. What size mako?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Facts:
The optimax is MORE fuel efficient than a four stroke. 
The four stroke is quiter more torque NOT better whole shot.
I sell both and have zero preference either way except in there application.


----------



## thcarson (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm leaning towards the optimax at this point. It doesn't help the 4 strokes case that the 90hp 4 stroke on my boat now needs to be completely rebuilt.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

I have related question based on Bass Pro trip..

Bass Pro has half a dozen brand new 2005 115 Mercury's 

2 Stroke, EXPLTO Saltwater 

Price is $4995 or $5695 after conversion to a 20" Shaft. Full 3 year warranties. 

Big price difference to the 8+K they are asking for the 2008 4 Stroke ELPT EFI. 

Anyone know of known issues with this 2005 model? Pluses or minues on the going with the 2008 4 stroke? 

Looking to replace the 88 I have on my 1996 Kenner (V bottom with tunnel).

Thanks..


----------



## thcarson (Mar 19, 2009)

THE ORIGINAL CORKY said:


> I have related question based on Bass Pro trip..
> 
> Bass Pro has half a dozen brand new 2005 115 Mercury's
> 
> ...


 Captain Kirk's in Spring quoted me a price of $7350 for either the 08' 115hp optimax or the 4 stroke, you might want to try them.


----------

